# Challenger meter bank guts?



## Ubersparky (Apr 26, 2013)

I have a challenger 4 pack meter bank that failed. I was able to pull the guts from an adjacent apartment complex to get them going. Only one meter socket was destroyed. Trying to locate just that one socket.
Seems a little difficult to find. It's in a Challenger mm412r.


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

Pictures Please !



Pete


----------



## Ubersparky (Apr 26, 2013)

That's what the replacement looked like.


----------



## Ubersparky (Apr 26, 2013)

That's what it's going back in.


----------



## Ubersparky (Apr 26, 2013)

That's where the fireworks were.


----------



## Ubersparky (Apr 26, 2013)

The only option I have now is to shut off power to 4 apartments and retrofit a new 4bank meter can assembly. Don't have to tell you that the cost of doing that vs. finding and changing out some guts is pretty far apart. Just don't know where I could find one.


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

Isn't that the customers problem? Why stress ? Give them a price for a new unit...


----------



## Ubersparky (Apr 26, 2013)

NacBooster29 said:


> Isn't that the customers problem? Why stress ? Give them a price for a new unit...


I am from Kansas. We take care of our customers. We don't just sell them sh!t


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

Ok so spend 20 hours looking.for.an obsolete parts. Then replace them in.1. How much can you bill out for? Sell a new meter pack which includes a warranty. Does swapping out parts come.with a warranty?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Challenger blew up and fell into the sea in 1984


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

Shockdoc;Challenger blew up and fell into the sea in 1984[/QUOTE said:


> 1986 Shock - Space Shuttle Challenger
> 
> 
> 
> Pete


----------



## Ubersparky (Apr 26, 2013)

NacBooster29 said:


> Ok so spend 20 hours looking.for.an obsolete parts. Then replace them in.1. How much can you bill out for? Sell a new meter pack which includes a warranty. Does swapping out parts come.with a warranty?


The amount of work provided by this particular customer covers the 30 min on google. I have already quoted them the price of replacing a four bank meter assembly and retrofitting it.


----------



## Ubersparky (Apr 26, 2013)

I just thought, with the vast knowledge of the members here that, there was a chance I could offer a cheaper solution. 
Simply saying that,"what you are trying to do is impossible woulda sufficed"


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

No there is a saying penny wise dollar foolish. Whatever floats your boat. And keeps you going is what you have to do.


----------



## Ubersparky (Apr 26, 2013)

If there was an easier cheaper option, another electrician might find it. For reputations sake I hafta check all the angles. 
I follow electricians all the time that are just "parts changers" . I never compromise on my rates I just find the best solution. 
I like "my way" and my repeat customers do too.


----------



## donselec (May 7, 2011)

what about the listing?? you may have just lost it also that homemade 
cover...i think you may have opened yourself to liability issues....jmo


----------



## Ubersparky (Apr 26, 2013)

donselec said:


> what about the listing?? you may have just lost it also that homemade
> cover...i think you may have opened yourself to liability issues....jmo


That "homemade" cover was placed there for public safety, not a permanent fixture. Through my sincere efforts to help the customer, I won the job of completely replacing the service even though I came in a little higher on my bid.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Obsolete-Ch...405?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d25c9e9ed

That old stuff ain't cheap.
I would replace one complete building and keep the old parts for the other buildings.
That would be cheapest thing to do in the long and short run.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Challenger (along with Westinghouse and Bryant) later became Cutler Hammer and now Eaton. I don't see much Challenger at all but I wonder if you can use a modern Cutler Hammer part to replace old Challenger stuff in a pinch.


----------



## Jetlover32 (Oct 17, 2015)

Ubersparky said:


> I have a challenger 4 pack meter bank that failed. I was able to pull the guts from an adjacent apartment complex to get them going. Only one meter socket was destroyed. Trying to locate just that one socket.
> Seems a little difficult to find. It's in a Challenger mm412r.


I Have 2 Of Them Email Me [email protected]


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Jetlover32 said:


> I Have 2 Of Them Email Me [email protected]


This request is from over two years ago. I would hope he's done with it by now.


----------

